# Banking jobs in the US



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, i know that i'm jumping the gun a little as i dont have my visa interview until next month but i'm just wondering if anyone can recommend any good banking job sites in Texas, we'll (hopefully) be living in Arlington. I've been an investment banker for 23 years and am wanting to either continue with that or get some experience with Accounting mainly Taxes. Firstly, can anyone recommend any good banking sites? Assuming all goes well next month with the interview, i'm hoping to be in work in the US in the next few months. Fingers crossed. Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google and then banks' web sites are your best bet. FDIC is a good source to work a geographic market. Let me know if you need help.
Investment banker is a grey cat. It can range from a desk in a bank lobby to managing national accounts. Where do you fit in? Without a book of business or US experience and knowledge of banking laws/regulations it will be hard. Dito tax work. Do you have an accounting degree with concentration taxation?


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just Flabergasted people want to STILL move to this place (well I live in Los Angeles which I can slightly handle most of the time. Texas I could not handle). If you don't love guns, Oil, and pollution spewing giant 8 cylinders SUV's you better keep it to yourself.) Bank Sites? The average American despises the 4 or 6 biggest ones right now as they try to increase most of their customers Credit Card APR's to 29.99 before a strict new law goes into effect in February which strongly regulates the Bank's credit cards - something new for them - regulation, . It's a joke - we hate all the greedy b*stards right now - blowbacks gonna be a b*tch, it's coming - watch for it. !!! Check out -
Breaking News and Opinion on The Huffington Post for a lot more info on this very becoming -serious subject. Zoom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't overlook the obvious sites like monster.com where you can filter for location.

Investment banking may be tough to break into as a "foreigner" but with a bit of creativity, you can probably use your background to your advantage for other sorts of jobs in the finance and accounting area. 

If you have no experience with US taxes, you may want to look around when you get to Texas for something called the VITA tax assistance program. It's a volunteer program providing tax assistance to individuals - but the training program is free (usually offered in the fall or early winter) and would give you a good grounding in personal income tax.

Or, look around for community or junior colleges that offer tax classes as part of their continuing education program. These are usually not too expensive and can get you started in the basics of US taxation - and the classes are often given in the evenings and on weekends, so you can work (or job hunt) and go to school at the same time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice Bev, with all the feed back on banking i think i really need to get into something else. I never knew i'd see the day that being a banker was a dirty word... 









Bevdeforges said:


> Don't overlook the obvious sites like monster.com where you can filter for location.
> 
> Investment banking may be tough to break into as a "foreigner" but with a bit of creativity, you can probably use your background to your advantage for other sorts of jobs in the finance and accounting area.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

My speciality is supervising/managing Foreign Exchange, Fixed Income and Equity Investigations...so i'm very far down on the list..hehe. I've worked for 4 mayor American banks so i've got some knowledge of the banking regulations. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks alot for your response. 





twostep said:


> Google and then banks' web sites are your best bet. FDIC is a good source to work a geographic market. Let me know if you need help.
> Investment banker is a grey cat. It can range from a desk in a bank lobby to managing national accounts. Where do you fit in? Without a book of business or US experience and knowledge of banking laws/regulations it will be hard. Dito tax work. Do you have an accounting degree with concentration taxation?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

With your background in banking, you may want to take a look at some of the larger not-for-profits in the area. If they've got endowments or a good sized fund raising mechanism, they often like to have people with banking experience to look after their money. It won't pay like the banks, but it can be a real interesting way to earn a living.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Bev!





Bevdeforges said:


> With your background in banking, you may want to take a look at some of the larger not-for-profits in the area. If they've got endowments or a good sized fund raising mechanism, they often like to have people with banking experience to look after their money. It won't pay like the banks, but it can be a real interesting way to earn a living.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Memory is not what it used to be:>) You are in operations and there very specialized. It will be very difficult to land in your area in TX. Be flexible. Get your foot in the door first.


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

I understand, its definitely going to be a change..not just the drop in pay but also all the different perks that bankers get in the UK. I'm ready for a change! Hopefully hehe







twostep said:


> Memory is not what it used to be:>) You are in operations and there very specialized. It will be very difficult to land in your area in TX. Be flexible. Get your foot in the door first.


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

You were so right about operation jobs being specialised, i cant even find one agency that covers it. I'll keep searching though!





twostep said:


> Memory is not what it used to be:>) You are in operations and there very specialized. It will be very difficult to land in your area in TX. Be flexible. Get your foot in the door first.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sharon88 said:


> You were so right about operation jobs being specialised, i cant even find one agency that covers it. I'll keep searching though!


Wachovia/Wells are hiring long-term temps through Robert Hand to handle merger conversions.


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info.. are you sure its Robert Hand and not Robert Half as i've done a google search and nothing comes up for that recruitment. Thanks for the info.





twostep said:


> Wachovia/Wells are hiring long-term temps through Robert Hand to handle merger conversions.


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

*Credit unions can be one route*

You might try looking at some of the larger credit unions here in Texas. This is a credit union-owned employment resource that lists positions in the state of Texas. Additionally, there is a wholesale-level credit union based in Plano (suburb of Dallas) called Southwest Corporate FCU. Although they don't appear to have any positions listed at the moment, they are a big operation (basically providing central bank functions for credit unions in large portions of the U.S., including fixed income investments and foreign exchange), so you never know.

One bit of advice for when you are trying to get your foot in the door: bring your smile and a positive, can-do attitude to the conversation. We Yanks place a premium on positive people with bright ideas. Best of luck to you!


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you so much Ken, i really appreciate your advice and will be looking into the credit unions. 






ken_in_dfw said:


> You might try looking at some of the larger credit unions here in Texas. This is a credit union-owned employment resource that lists positions in the state of Texas. Additionally, there is a wholesale-level credit union based in Plano (suburb of Dallas) called Southwest Corporate FCU. Although they don't appear to have any positions listed at the moment, they are a big operation (basically providing central bank functions for credit unions in large portions of the U.S., including fixed income investments and foreign exchange), so you never know.
> 
> One bit of advice for when you are trying to get your foot in the door: bring your smile and a positive, can-do attitude to the conversation. We Yanks place a premium on positive people with bright ideas. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Zoom said:


> I'm just Flabergasted people want to STILL move to this place (well I live in Los Angeles which I can slightly handle most of the time. Texas I could not handle). If you don't love guns, Oil, and pollution spewing giant 8 cylinders SUV's you better keep it to yourself.) Bank Sites? The average American despises the 4 or 6 biggest ones right now as they try to increase most of their customers Credit Card APR's to 29.99 before a strict new law goes into effect in February which strongly regulates the Bank's credit cards - something new for them - regulation, . It's a joke - we hate all the greedy b*stards right now - blowbacks gonna be a b*tch, it's coming - watch for it. !!! Check out -
> Breaking News and Opinion on The Huffington Post for a lot more info on this very becoming -serious subject. Zoom


I guess opinions vary. I lived in LA, Santa Monica then Malibu and transferred to Texas several years back. I heard all of the predjudiced stereotypes repeated above also but found them unfounded once I moved and it turned out to be a great place. The cost of living is cheap, it is safe, quality of life and mostly *the people* were a vast improvement over CA. I realize how many freedoms I actually lost and put up with for years evertime I visited family in CA so I never regretted leaving. I do miss Texas though! As proven in the above posts the predjudiced thought patterns are not only in the south. 
As far as banking I would search the web and especially the headhunter sites as you have a lot of years of experience plus they are more adept in dealing with international hiring.
Good Luck


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Rolling Stone, i have signed up for a few headhunter sites, but all i keep hearing is 'your experience is very specialised and not very common here' so i'm going to be looking into other finance jobs too. Thanks again for your response. 







Rolling Stone said:


> I guess opinions vary. I lived in LA, Santa Monica then Malibu and transferred to Texas several years back. I heard all of the predjudiced stereotypes repeated above also but found them unfounded once I moved and it turned out to be a great place. The cost of living is cheap, it is safe, quality of life and mostly *the people* were a vast improvement over CA. I realize how many freedoms I actually lost and put up with for years evertime I visited family in CA so I never regretted leaving. I do miss Texas though! As proven in the above posts the predjudiced thought patterns are not only in the south.
> As far as banking I would search the web and especially the headhunter sites as you have a lot of years of experience plus they are more adept in dealing with international hiring.
> Good Luck


----------

